# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Fushatë donacionesh për viktimat e tragjedisë së Gërdecit

## Albo

Të gjithë kemi lexuar dhe mësuar këto ditë lajmin e kobshëm të shpërthimit të një depo municioni në zonën e Vorës, fshatin Gërdec në të cilin kanë humbur jetën shumë njerëz, janë plagosur qindra të tjerë, shumë njerëz janë renditur si të humbur pasi nuk dihet fati i tyre, dhe shumë të tjerë kanë shpëtuar jetën por kanë humbur shtëpitë, kanë humbur bizneset e vogla, kanë humbur gjënë e gjallë me të cilën ushqenin veten e familjen. Nuk është nevoja që tu përshkruaj me fjalë se sa  dramatike është situata në Gërdec pasi jam i bindur që të gjithë i keni ndjekur ngjarjet nga afër nëpërmjet mediave apo nëpër faqet e forumit shqiptar.

Kur tragjedi të tilla ndodhin në një popull të vogël e të varfër, nuk shkaktojnë vetëm dhimbje, panik e lot, por testojnë edhe dashurinë, dhembshurinë dhe frymën e vëllazërisë e bamirësisë së një populli. Kjo tragjedi përben në vetvete një apel dhe një sfidë jo vetëm për qeverinë shqiptare dhe ata shqiptarë të prekur nga tragjedia, por përbën një apel për ndihmë për të gjithë shqiptarët në botë. Të gjithë duhet të ndihmojmë njerëzit e prekur nga tragjedia pasi ata janë shqiptarë si ne, janë motrat dhe vëllezërit tanë. Dhe përpara se të presim ndihmat nga qeveria apo nga qeveritë e vendeve fqinje, duhet të jemi ne si shqiptarë të parët që ndihmojmë financiarisht viktimat e tragjedisë.

Albasoul dhe Forumi Shqiptar, duke qënë vendtakimi më i madh i shqiptarëve në diasparë në 150 shtete të botës, ju apelon me dorën në zemër të gjithë anëtarëve dhe vizitorëve tanë që të ndihmojnë familjet shqiptare të prekura nga kjo tragjedi duke bërë një donacion financiar. Të gjithë ne pa përjashtim që jetojmë e punojmë në botë, mund të japim diçka nga të ardhurat tona për atë fëmijën të ngelur jetim nga kjo tragjedi, për atë familjen që nuk ka më një tavan mbi kokë, për atë prindin fermer të dëshpëruar në kulm që vret mendjen se si do të ushqejë fëmijët e tij tani që ka humbur edhe gjënë e gjallë me të cilën mbante familjen.

Qeveria shqiptare ka hapur këto llogari bankare për të gjithë ata që duan të ndihmojnë financiarisht duke bërë një donacion:

*ALL 8003890900
EUR 8000890900
GBP 8002890900
USD 8001890900*

Duhet të ndihmojmë njëri-tjetrin në mënyrë që të na ndihmojë edhe Perëndia si popull!

Le ti ndodhemi pranë njëri-tjetrit në këto ditë të vështira,

Stafi i Forumit

----------


## BvizioN

Une mendoj se duhet pak sqarim ketu, per sa i perket menyres se berjes se donacioneve. Me sa shikoj aty ndodhen kater llogari bankare per kater lloj valutash te ndryshme.Deshira ime per te bere donacion eshte e madhe, po ashtu mendoj shume te tjere deshirojne nje gje te tille. Mire po informacioni rreth organizates qe merret me grumbullimin e doncaioneve len shume per te deshiruar. 

Sidocofte, per momentin ndjej te nevojshme perggjigjen e ketyre pyetjeve.


*1) Cila eshte menyra e komunikimit per te kryer donacionin?*

*2) C'fare menyre pagese eshte e mundur te kryhet? (lloji i kartave bankare)*

----------


## Davius

Zeri_i_Mirdites,

Nuk bëhet fjalë për organizatë që mbledh donacione, por këtë e bën Qeveria shqiptare!

*1) Cila eshte menyra e komunikimit per te kryer donacionin?*

Nuk ke nevojë për komunikim. Mjafton të shkosh deri tek sporteli më afërt bankar në vendin ku jeton dhe dhuron aq para sa të lejojnë kushtet!

*2) C'fare menyre pagese eshte e mundur te kryhet? (lloji i kartave bankare)*

ALL 8003890900
EUR 8000890900
GBP 8002890900
USD 8001890900

-e para: të gjitha valutat i pranon
-e dyta: vetëm euro
-e treta: vetëm funtat angleze
-e katërta: vetëm dollarët amerikan

S'kuptoj çka nuk ke të qartë?

----------


## BvizioN

> *S'kuptoj çka nuk ke të qartë*?


Cilat nga pyetjet qe kam bere me siper nuk ke kuptuar qe ti perseris?

Per sa i perket pergjigjeve faleminderit, por asgje nuk solle ne drite.Jam ne dijeni se eshte qeverija Shqipare ajo qe organizon mbledhjen e donacioneve ( eshte shkruar qarte ne posten e meparshme) por menyra kaq e thjeshtezuar duke hapur kater llogari bankare me duket e quditshme. Per aq dijeni sa ke ti dhe une, te kater ato llogari mund te jene te Skender Palosh Katroshit. Duke qene qeveria organizatore e kesaj nisme duhet ta thoje mendja qe te pakten nje web site duhet ta kishe ngritur per ta bere transparente punen e saj ne lidhje me kete proces. A nuk ta thote mendja se do ishe me efektive dhe do e rriste jashtezakonisht shume shumen e donacioneve?

*Nuk ka nevoje komunikimi*...domethene nuk ka nevoj per informacione dhe nuk ka nevoje te dish se kush jemi ne, dhe si i ndihmojme familjet e prekura nga tragjedia me donacionin tuaj? 

Derdhja e parave duke perdorur transferim bankar eshte proces i ngushtezuar, qe ne varesi te sherbimit te bankave kerkon kohe qe procesi i transictionit te kryhet plotesisht, ndaj mendova se do kishin ngritur ndonje menyre me te avancuar dhe jo kaq primitive. Te njejtat emra bankash bejne transferim ekspres parash, mire po emra te ndryshme krijojne teper vonesa dhe ne disa raste kthim parash pas. Kete gje e kam provuar prandaj flas.


Te lutem Davius, nese nuk ke pergjigje, ler dike qe eshte ne dijeni qe te pergjigjet.

----------


## OO7

Zeri_i_Mirdites ndodhemi ne Shqiperi, gjerat nuk jane njesoj si jashte. Ajo llogari monitorohet nga media dhe vete nga banka Raiffeisen ku dhe jane hapur llogarite. Sado leke qe te mblidhen aty nuk ka mundesi keqperdorimi te atij fondi per arsye se vete qeveria ka akorduar fond prej 6 MLD lekesh per ndihmen e qytetareve te prekur nga kjo tragjedi. Mos ki merak fare ne dergimin e parave ne ato llogari.

*Nje shpejgim i vogel per ju qe ndodheni jashte Shqiperise:* 
Nese beni online banking mjafton te transferosh shumen e deshiruar tek njera nga llogarite bankare duke pasur parasysh valuten e parave qe po dergon. Mund edhe te shkosh ne banke dhe te kerkosh qe te besh transferimin tek ato numra llogarie. Ato qe keni me poshte jane e gjitha cka ju duhet per transferimin e lekeve. Nuk eshte e nevojshme te keni llogari bankare per te derguar para ne keto llogari.

*Mbajtësi i Llogarisë:* Ndihma per te prekurit e tragjedise se Gerdecit
*Adresa e Bankës:* Raiffeisen Bank, Rruga e Kavajës, Tirana, Albania 
*Numri i llogarisë:* ALL 8003890900 , EUR 8000890900 , GBP 8002890900 , USD 8001890900
*Swift Code:* SGSBALTX

Per ju qe ndodheni brenda Shqiperise mund te beni nje donacion ne te githa deget e bankes Raiffeisen.

----------


## BvizioN

Nje spjegim i thjeshte dhe teper ndihmues, faleminderit Halimi

Domethene eshte Raiffeisen banka nga e cila jane hapur llogarite.




> *Nje shpejgim i vogel per ju qe ndodheni jashte Shqiperise:* 
> Nese beni online banking mjafton te transferosh shumen e deshiruar tek njera nga llogarite bankare duke pasur parasysh valuten e parave qe po dergon..


Nga banka ime eshte e mundur kryerja e transferimeve kundrejt llogarive qe permbajne 6 numra "sort code" dhe 8 numra "account numb" ose dicka te quajtur "roll number" qe eshte nje perberje germash dhe numrash. Gje e tille me sjell pengese kur mundohem te kryej transferim nga online banking per arsye se e quan te tille llogari bankare "invalid" domethene te panjohur.Kjo ishe nje nder arsyet qe e solla si diskutim....dhe mendoj se vlen dhe per te tjeret qe ndodhen ne te njejten pozite. 

Gjithashtu, per ju qe jeni ne UK, a keni dijeni se cila banke kryen transferim direkt ne banken Raiffeisen?

Faleminderit.

----------


## OO7

HSBC Online ka opsionin *Send Money Overseas* te cilen mund ta perdoresh *09:00-15:30*. Ma merr mendja se te gjitha bankat duhet ta kene ate opsion. Cfare banke ke ti Zeri_i_Mirdites? 

Tek cdo banke ne te gjithe boten ku do te paraqitesh me informacionin e meposhtem do te mund te dergosh para ne keto llogari.

*Mbajtësi i Llogarisë:* Ndihma per te prekurit e tragjedise se Gerdecit
*Adresa e Bankës:* Raiffeisen Bank, Rruga e Kavajës, Tirana, Albania
*Numri i llogarisë:* ALL 8003890900 , EUR 8000890900 , GBP 8002890900 , USD 8001890900
*Swift Code:* SGSBALTX

----------


## BvizioN

> Ma merr mendja se te gjitha bankat duhet ta kene ate opsion. Cfare banke ke ti Zeri_i_Mirdites?



Une perdor Halifax Bank dhe ka ospsion dergimi ne tjeter banke Halifax/Bulding society apo tjeter banke (po nuk specifikon transfer overseas)

Informacioni qe kerkohet te plotesohet kur jam ne online banking eshte ky....

*Organisation :..........!    
Customer Reference :........!    
Receiving Sort Code :.........! 
Receiving Account Number:...!* 

Sidocofte faleminderit. Do e provoj te shkoj ne banke me keto detaje qe ke sjelle, sepse ne branch kan me teper opsione dergimi.Por me c'kam vene re, kur dergon nga nje banke ne nje banke tjeter jashte shtetit, dhe qe bankat nuk kane link te drejtperdrejte...transferimi kerkon shume dite....mbase deri nje muaj.


Prandaj medoja se nje pagese me Visa apo Mastero do ishe shume me e thjeshte dhe e drejtperdrejte.

----------


## OO7

Per keto qe ke dhene ti Zeri_i_Mirdites nuk jam i sigurt, por mendoj se ai opsion perdoret vetem per dergesa brenda vendit pasi vetem UK ka *Sort Code*

Gjithesesi je me i sigurt nese shkon tek banka. Procesi nuk duhet te zgjase me shume se 1 ose 2 dite pasi Raiffeisen eshte banke Internacionale. Mund edhe te pyesesh per mundesine e dergimit te parave ne keto llogari online ne menyre qe ta dish per heres tjeter.

----------


## KOKASHTA

*Urime per reklamen e donacioneve per te demtuarit e Grdecit.*




> *Mbajtësi i Llogarisë:* Ndihma per te prekurit e tragjedise se Gerdecit
> *Adresa e Bankës:* Raiffeisen Bank, Rruga e Kavajës, Tirana, Albania
> *Numri i llogarisë:* ALL 8003890900 , EUR 8000890900 , GBP 8002890900 , USD 8001890900
> *Swift Code:* SGSBALTX


Vetem me keto te dhena te shkoj ne banke besoj se behet transferta, apo duhet dhe ndonje gje tjeter?

Shendet

----------


## dodoni

Shoqata e Sigurimeve te Kosoves dhuroi 150 mije euro dhe qeveria e Kosoves 50 mije tjera per viktimat e Gerdecit.

----------


## Qyfyre

I dergova email bankes dhe me kthyen pergjigje. Nese shkon ne nje dege jane ato qe ka vene Albo me lart.

Ne rast se shumen doni ta kaloni ne llogari nepermjet nje transferte nga nje banke tjeter atehere informacioni qe duhet te jepni tek banka tjeter eshte si me poshte:

emri i llogarise : MBESHTETJE PER TE PREKURIT,NGA NGJARJA NE GERDEC
Numri i llogarise: Leke 8003890900
EUR 8000890900
GBP 8002890900
USD 8001890900
(numri i llogarise varet nga monedha e shumes qe do te depozitoni)
Adresa e bankes: Raiffeisen Bank Rruga e Kavajes
SWIFT code: SGSBALTX

----------


## antipedagog

kur po lexoja keto cka keni shkruar me lart po thoja me vete shihe sesa bujare qe jane shqiptaret. bravo njerez.
por kjo ishte vetem pershtypja e pare sepse ne te dyten solla ndermend shume gjera te tjera. kush na siguron ne qe ato para do te shkone me te vertete ne Gerdec? pse duhet qe une, ti apo kushdo tjeter duhet te paguaje faturat e nje tufe te paaftesish e matufesh? kush e solli ate shperthim: menaxhimi, kontolli i dobet dhe sic po del se fundmi trafiku i armeve qe bente berisha me shoket e tij. me vjen shume keq per viktimat e gerdecit dhe shpreh nderimet me te sinqerta per ta por pse duhet te paguaje une ca para te tjera? mos valle i duhen berishes per te arritur shumen qe kishte ndermend te fitonte nga trafiku i municioneve!

e di si me duket shteti shqiptar mua: si ajo lopa ne fshat, te ciles bariu eshte i detyruar ti fshije bajgat. dhe me kete veprim sbejme gje tjeter vecse fshijme bajgat e atyre te korruptuarve. por ndryshimi edhe ne kete rast eshte i madh pasi bariu e mjel lopen, ndersa ne ky shtet shkerdhat po na mjel deri ne gjak.
ne vend qe te gjithe te ngrihemi ne protesta e demostrata dhe ta rrezojme kete qeveri hajdute, ne bejme thirrje pere donacione!?? sjam i asnje partie, por jam shqiptar, e shqiptaret keto dhjetevjecaret e fundit jane shderruar ne ca kafshe primitive te cilat dine vetem te punojne e nuk shohin rrotull se kush perfiton nga puna e tyre.
rrespekte qeveri hajdute, dhe mos e ca koken sa te jene shqiptaret gjalle, sepse sado dhe sido qe te vjedhesh ti prap aty do qendrosh. RESPEKTE

----------


## Albo

Për të gjithë ata që jetojnë në Amerikë dhe duan të bëjnë një donacion, po ndaj me ju çfarë mësova nga banka ime, dhe besoj se ju do të hasni në të njëjtin proces në bankën tuaj:

1. Duhet të paraqiteni në bankë dhe të flisni me një nga agjentet e bankës (jo sportelistet) që presin klientët. Vetëm agjentet mund tu ndihmojnë për të dërguar lekë në këto llogaritë më lart.

2. Kërkojini që dëshironi të bëni një "wire transfer" ne nje banke ne Shqiperi.

3. Do tu kerkojne informacion te detajuar si me poshte:
- Emri i Bankes. [Raiffeisen Bank ]
- Adresa e Bankes [Rruga e Kavajes, Tirane, ALBANIA]
- Numri i llogarise ku deshironi te dergoni leket. [8001890900]
- Kodi Swift [SGSBALTX]
- Emri i personit qe e ka hapur ate llogari. [The Office of the Prime Minister]
- Pershkrim me pak fjalë i arsyes së transfertës. [Donation for the Gerdec victims]
- Adresa e personit të llogarisë. [Bulevardi “Dëshmorët e Kombit”, Tirane, ALBANIA]
- Shumën që dëshironi të dërgoni. [$X]
- Numrin tuaj të llogarisë në atë bankë që të tërheqin lekët. [numri juaj i llogarise nga do terhiqen leket]
- Një kartë identifikimi tuajën si i zoti i llogarisë [Patenta e Makines]
- Nëse dëshironi të dërgoni dollarë apo kartmonedhë të huaj. 

4. Bankat në Amerikë kanë një tarifë fikse për këto wire transfer dhe shifrat variojnë nga banka në Bankë. Banka në të cilën unë shkova kish një tarifë prej $21. Nuk ka rëndësi se sa lekë dërgon, $5 apo $5000 dollarë, tarifa është fikse. Banka ime më bëri vetëm një lehtësim, duke më ofruar opsionin e dërgimit të lekëve jo në dollarë por në Euro. Nëse banka juaj ka në depozitat e veta euro, do ti konvertojë dollarët që dëshironi të dërgoni në euro në bazë të kursit të këmbimit të ditës. Kjo bëri që tarifa e bankës të ulet nga $21 në $10, pasi transferta në Euro ul koston e transaksionit për bankat.

5. Agjentja do të futi informacionin në kompjuter, do të marri në telefon zyrën e posacme të bankës që merret me "wire-transfers" dhe do ti konfirmoje edhe ne telefon informacionin tuaj agjentes ne ate zyren tjeter. Ajo do te dergoje leket automatikisht ne menyre elektronike bankes në Tiranë.

6. Pasi dergesa bëhet me sukses, agjentja e bankës do tu japi edhe një kopje të printuar të transaksionit ku do tu kërkojë të hidhni firmën. Një e mban banka, një e merrni ju me vete si konfirmim të dërgesës.

7. Procesi zgjat më pak se 15 min dhe transferta zakonisht behet brenda dites.

8. Kontrolloni llogarinë tuaj në Internet ose me telefon që të shikoni nëse paratë janë tërhequr nga llogaria.

Shpresoj që ky informacion tu vijë në ndihmë atyre që nuk kanë bërë më parë transferta të tilla.

Albo

----------


## DonDoni

Nese mund administratori apo kushdoqofte tjeter qe mund te intervenoj ne thirjen per donacion ti shtoj edhe informatat per transakcionet nga jashte Shqiperise, 

( emri i llogarise : MBESHTETJE PER TE PREKURIT,NGA NGJARJA NE GERDEC
Numri i llogarise: Leke 8003890900
EUR 8000890900
GBP 8002890900
USD 8001890900
(numri i llogarise varet nga monedha e shumes qe do te depozitoni)
Adresa e bankes: Raiffeisen Bank Rruga e Kavajes
SWIFT code: SGSBALTX )

Besoj qe eshte  e nevojshme meqe mund te ket shume interesime jashte Shqiperise dhe pa keto informacione transakcioni nuk do behet. Ka rezik qe shumica te dorezohen dhe te mos dergojne.

Ju faleminderit per mirekuptimin

----------


## Grindavecja-nr1

ne radhe te pare dua te shpreh keqardhjen per viktimat e kesaj tragjedie dhe shpresoj qe e keqja te kete ikur e zoti na ruajte mos ndodhte ndonje gje tjeter e ngjashme.

kjo reklame per donacion duket shume e mire per te qene e vertete, megjithate njoh nje familje e cila eshte prekur nga kjo fatkeqesi (ndihmjen time preferoj ta bej direkt pa bezdisur shtetin) dhe do te interesohem se si po ndihmoen keto familje. shpresopj me gjith zemer ti shkojne vertet viktimave te Gerdecit por jam pak skeptike kur behet fjale per shtetin shqiptar.

shpresoj qe se shpejti te mund te hedh pak drite ne ceshtjen e shperndarjes se ndihmave.

----------


## janip

Edhe ne shtetin  Grek te gjithe  Emigrantet  qe jetojne dhe punojne  ne kete shtet jane  bashkuar me dhimbjen e tmerreshme qe po kalojne banoret e zone s se Vores dhe te fshatit Gerdec.dhe ne shenje solidariteti jane angazhuar per tju ardhur ne ndihme  dhe per tju lehtesuar sado pak dhimbjen e shkaktuar nga nenglezhenca e te tera qeverive.
Ne  nisme te kesaj fushate edhe  piktori Gramshiot Defrim Hasa i cili punon dhe jeton ne shtetin Grek ne bashkepunim me shoqaten e emigranteve te qytetit  te Pirgosit  dhe bashkine e ketij  qyteti hapen  nje ekspozite me krijime te vete piktorit  Zotit  Defrim Hsa   ekspozita do qendroje hapur tre dite dhe te gjitha te ardhurat e kesaj ekspozite do ju dergohen familjeve te prekura ne zonen e Vores.
Vlen  per tu permendur se ne kete nisme humane jane bashkuar edhe shume  emigrante te shteteve te tjera  te cilet jetojne dhe punojne ne shtetin helen dhe   shprehin edhe ata dhimbjen dhe solidaritetin per banoret e kesaj zone .

      Jani Papa 
        Greqi

----------


## DonDoni

Ndoshta eshte heret por mendoj qe duhet te fillohet me emisione ne TV per mblledhjen e donacioneve ne bashkepunim me operatoret mobil brenda dhe jashte Shqiperise. Mund te grumbullohet nje shume e mire e te hollave edhe ne kete menyre. Kur jane te gatshem te votojn me sms per shume adhurues ne gara te ndryshme per donacion do jen te gatshem edhe me teper. Kjo me shume do ndikoj te njerezit qe nuk mund te dhurojn shuma te medhaja te hollave e e dime qe askush nuk do shkoj ne banke te dhuroj 1$, 1Euro por me mesazh do e bejne shumica (100 000 nga 1 Euro behen 100 000 euro) ndoshta per dike mund te jet banale dhe ofenduese kjo qe po them por qellimin e kam qe ne disa menyra nga pak do behet shume. Duhet edhe keto gjera ti shohim ne imtesira. 

Si mendoni ta nxisim nje menyre te ketille donacionesh gjithandej ku ka Shqiptar?

Nuk eshte cudi qe edhe te huajt te dhurojne nga dicka. Cdo gje eshte e mireseardhur.

----------


## Reiart

> kur po lexoja keto cka keni shkruar me lart po thoja me vete shihe sesa bujare qe jane shqiptaret. bravo njerez.
> por kjo ishte vetem pershtypja e pare sepse ne te dyten solla ndermend shume gjera te tjera. kush na siguron ne qe ato para do te shkone me te vertete ne Gerdec? pse duhet qe une, ti apo kushdo tjeter duhet te paguaje faturat e nje tufe te paaftesish e matufesh? kush e solli ate shperthim: menaxhimi, kontolli i dobet dhe sic po del se fundmi trafiku i armeve qe bente berisha me shoket e tij. me vjen shume keq per viktimat e gerdecit dhe shpreh nderimet me te sinqerta per ta por pse duhet te paguaje une ca para te tjera? mos valle i duhen berishes per te arritur shumen qe kishte ndermend te fitonte nga trafiku i municioneve!
> 
> e di si me duket shteti shqiptar mua: si ajo lopa ne fshat, te ciles bariu eshte i detyruar ti fshije bajgat. dhe me kete veprim sbejme gje tjeter vecse fshijme bajgat e atyre te korruptuarve. por ndryshimi edhe ne kete rast eshte i madh pasi bariu e mjel lopen, ndersa ne ky shtet shkerdhat po na mjel deri ne gjak.
> ne vend qe te gjithe te ngrihemi ne protesta e demostrata dhe ta rrezojme kete qeveri hajdute, ne bejme thirrje pere donacione!?? sjam i asnje partie, por jam shqiptar, e shqiptaret keto dhjetevjecaret e fundit jane shderruar ne ca kafshe primitive te cilat dine vetem te punojne e nuk shohin rrotull se kush perfiton nga puna e tyre.
> rrespekte qeveri hajdute, dhe mos e ca koken sa te jene shqiptaret gjalle, sepse sado dhe sido qe te vjedhesh ti prap aty do qendrosh. RESPEKTE



Jane te gjitha fjale te shkruara me dhimbje qe nuk do tu hiqja as edhe nje presje. Kjo eshte jeta jone prej shqiptari. Ndoshta do te shtoja qe Saliu, bashke me zagaret e tij, do te bente mire te zbrazte llogarite e veta bankare per te lare sado pak turpin qe e ka mbuluar koke e kembe.

----------


## Alienated

> Ndoshta eshte heret por mendoj qe duhet te fillohet me emisione ne TV per mblledhjen e donacioneve ne bashkepunim me operatoret mobil brenda dhe jashte Shqiperise. Mund te grumbullohet nje shume e mire e te hollave edhe ne kete menyre. Kur jane te gatshem te votojn me sms per shume adhurues ne gara te ndryshme per donacion do jen te gatshem edhe me teper. Kjo me shume do ndikoj te njerezit qe nuk mund te dhurojn shuma te medhaja te hollave e e dime qe askush nuk do shkoj ne banke te dhuroj 1$, 1Euro por me mesazh do e bejne shumica (100 000 nga 1 Euro behen 100 000 euro) ndoshta per dike mund te jet banale dhe ofenduese kjo qe po them por qellimin e kam qe ne disa menyra nga pak do behet shume. Duhet edhe keto gjera ti shohim ne imtesira. 
> 
> Si mendoni ta nxisim nje menyre te ketille donacionesh gjithandej ku ka Shqiptar?
> 
> Nuk eshte cudi qe edhe te huajt te dhurojne nga dicka. Cdo gje eshte e mireseardhur.


Jam shume dakord
Ndoshta s'jemi ne gjendje cdonjeri nga ne te japim shume, por ama pak nga pak grumbullohen mjafte. 
Menyra e donacionit permes mesazheve humanitare eshte nje metode qe praktikohet ne Maqedoni nga operatoret T-Mobile, Cosmofon dhe VIP. Hapin nje numer te perbashket ku abonentet e te tre operatoreve mund te bejne nje zile ose te dergojne nje mesazh, me cka kane kaluar 100 denare (200 leke) nga llogaria e tyre ne telefon. Operatori i telefonise celulare me pas i kalon tek ofendi per te cilin jane dedikuar.

Po te behet nje organizim i tille, kam pershtypjen se do behet. Fundja, sic thote DonDoni me siper, shume njerez sot dergojne mesazhe per te votuar ne emisione te ndryshme argetuese, Ethet, BigBrother, etj... pse s'do jepnin 200 leke per te ndihmuar (sadopak) te prekurit nga tragjedia.

Nuk di ca ndikimi mund te kete Forumi Shqiptar per te percjelle kete mesazh deri tek Shtabi i Krizes, por dicka duhet bere.

----------

